
Badoo switched to PHP7 and saved $ 1M - cellover
https://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fcompany%2Fbadoo%2Fblog%2F279047%2F
======
alexeyrybak
Hey, we will publish English article early next week, but you can just scroll
down to the usage graphs. Thanks!

------
nataliam511
I've been excited for PHP7 for the speed, never even thought what that would
save in server costs!

